# What fabric for a shadow screen?



## SouthFloridaSFX

Looking to make a 4 by 8 foot screen like the one here. What material is best for this. Just regular scrim? I just plan on backlighting it and need that silhouette apperance.


----------



## Van

Cheap route - Tricot. Higher end, low sheen, more expensive - RP screen.


----------



## cdub260

Of course, plain old ordinary muslin will work just fine.


----------



## Van

cdub260 said:


> Of course, plain old ordinary muslin will work just fine.


 Oh Sure it does! bu it's not high-tech, Fancy or exciting ! 
Muslin, Ha! why in my day...... < we would'a used muslin.>


----------



## cdub260

Van said:


> Muslin, Ha! why in my day...... < we would'a used muslin.>



Are you sure?

There's this new high tech fabric I've heard about. I think its called... What was the name again?

Oh yeah! Muslin!


----------



## SouthFloridaSFX

Never thought about rear projection screen. Anyone know where you can buy it by the yard?


----------



## seanandkate

Cheap and dirty? 4 x 8 sounds like a simple bedsheet to me, and it already has a seam that you can throw a pipe in for weight.


----------



## SouthFloridaSFX

Not looking for cheap, I need something that will last.


----------



## derekleffew

SouthFloridaSFX said:


> Never thought about rear projection screen. Anyone know where you can buy it by the yard?


Any Rosco dealer. Rosco US : Screens : Rosco Screens


----------



## BillESC

What ever material you use must be flame proofed. I'd suggest Tendo Cloth. Much like spandex but inherently flame retardant.


----------



## shiben

In the picture, is that an actual person back there or is it a projection? Anyhow, they probably used RP screen. They also have a lot of money. I would probably used fireproofed muslin. Works fine and is cheap, and lasts a long time. Just pulled out some flats yesterday that are 20 years old broadway flats, still looking fine, just dusty.


----------



## David Ashton

bear in mind that with muslin etc. you will see a "hot spot" if the light is in line of sight with your audience, so rp screen is a good idea. You will find many on Ebay but you had best look yourself.


----------



## SouthFloridaSFX

Rose has there RP screen by the yard $16.95, sounds like a good deal here.

Projection Screen and Rear Projection Screen (by the yard)
Color: Twin White, Width: 55 inches, Size: Yard


----------



## gafftaper

As has been pointed out there are a lot of options. I think I would call Rose Brand and talk with one of their sales people about it. Since they can get you everything listed above it would be interesting to discuss the pros and cons with someone who also can tell you the price for each.


----------

